# New Dog...



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Here are pics of a rescue beagle I'm "fostering." I originally visited him because I was interested in providing a trained companion dog for my dad, but they probably don't need another dog around there...we'll see. I took him so I could train him for a month or so. Worst case scenario is that he'll go to another home or we'll just keep him. He's 2 and is so well-behaved. He's house broken, comes when called, and rides in the truck like a dream. He makes a great copilot.

I'm working with him on sit, stay, and heel. He showed a lot of progress in one session. His given name is "Farley" but that sounds too much like "Harley," which is my male lab. He's overweight and made me think of a pork chop, so I shortened his new name to "Chop." He will be on a strict diet with me! He weighs over 40 lbs now...way too much for him.

Just thought I'd share.

Any brand food recommendations? I feed a large adult breed (Exclusive for my labs) and he was on Kibbles and Bits...I probably need to get a separate food for him.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

nice looking fella.
I bet you could feed the same food as your lab (but maybe not large breed) just monitor his portions. He probably self fed and ate all he wanted. If you fed him a couple cups in the morning and evening I bet he'd get in shape. Exercise will help too.
Hell..keep him. Be a nice buddy to have around.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Mike you need to start hunting rabbits, that'll get him in shape! I'm watchimg a retired police dog for a week. She was kind of aloof at first, but now she's like my shadow.

Wes


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wes said:


> Mike you need to start hunting rabbits, that'll get him in shape! I'm watchimg a retired police dog for a week. She was kind of aloof at first, but now she's like my shadow.
> 
> Wes


Great to hear from you! Congrats on the retirement! I have orders to ID...I'll get to see Tom.

Keep in touch...

Mike


----------

